# Any Body Shooting TSS Ammo



## fireline

Its denser than lead and comes factory loaded in 7-8 or 9 shot, it is roughly $10 per shell, and $50 a pound if you buy the shot and load it your self. I am still shooting old school Winchester turkey shells.

https://www.federalpremium.com/products/shotshell/premium-turkey/heavyweight-tss/ptssx195f-79

https://www.ballisticproducts.com/SpheroTungsten-Super-Shot-180-9-077-4_bag/productinfo/STSS094/


----------



## bare naked

Friend in PA. put some on paper. Said he was staying with copper plated 6's.


----------



## marshal45

I have not shot these but it seems odd to shoot at turkeys with 7,8,9 shot. Seems way too small. Also the claim that one can kill gobblers farther out than standard shot is rediculous. All we need is hunters rolling birds 100 yards away and never finding them. This industry as it relates to marketing out of control.


----------



## n-strut

I do and I love it, it’s shoots great out my 20. Apex Smalltown blend with Indian Creek .555


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snagless-1

$12.00 or more a shot?Get back to the basics.Everything is getting ridiculous.Coolers 4-6 hundred dollars,crossbows 2 thousand dollars,fishing reels 5-7 hundred dollars,rods 6-7 hundred. Even boat flares 4 for $40,crank baits 20-30 dollars. I work for a living 40-50 or more hours a week.I think these T.V. shows get everybody hyped up to buy the latest greatest gizmos.I fish with a buddy , uses G-Loomis and $400 reels,I catch just as many if not more fish.Duck hunt with a 25 year old 870,friends have Bennelis,birds die just the same.Maybe its just me but it's not fun having to spend so much money to keep up with the "pro's",who usually do not have to pay for gear. Almost forgot, over $100,000 for a bass boat?Even young kids hunting and fishing turn their nose at squirrel hunting or bluegill fishing,they want a 10 point or 5 pound bass every trip.


----------



## joekacz

snagless-1 said:


> $12.00 or more a shot?Get back to the basics.Everything is getting ridiculous.Coolers 4-6 hundred dollars,crossbows 2 thousand dollars,fishing reels 5-7 hundred dollars,rods 6-7 hundred. Even boat flares 4 for $40,crank baits 20-30 dollars. I work for a living 40-50 or more hours a week.I think these T.V. shows get everybody hyped up to buy the latest greatest gizmos.I fish with a buddy , uses G-Loomis and $400 reels,I catch just as many if not more fish.Duck hunt with a 25 year old 870,friends have Bennelis,birds die just the same.Maybe its just me but it's not fun having to spend so much money to keep up with the "pro's",who usually do not have to pay for gear. Almost forgot, over $100,000 for a bass boat?Even young kids hunting and fishing turn their nose at squirrel hunting or bluegill fishing,they want a 10 point or 5 pound bass every trip.


Snagless you couldn't of put any better than you did.It's all about marketing and how much can they make off of you on one or two birds.Wait 'till one of those long range user's misses one with that $10 shot and cracks another one at it running,oh boy!It never ends.It's like that with calls,remember the screamin' hen,supposed to sound like a hen mating.If the right person promotes something then it's gotta be good.I should know 'cause 50 years of turkey hunting has gotten me a box full of calls and gadgets and I still use ole' faithful, mouth call and a glass call with a peg.Go figure.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> Snagless you couldn't of put any better than you did.It's all about marketing and how much can they make off of you on one or two birds.Wait 'till one of those long range user's misses one with that $10 shot and cracks another one at it running,oh boy!It never ends.It's like that with calls,remember the screamin' hen,supposed to sound like a hen mating.If the right person promotes something then it's gotta be good.I should know 'cause 50 years of turkey hunting has gotten me a box full of calls and gadgets and I still use ole' faithful, mouth call and a glass call with a peg.Go figure.


Same here man.. always resort back to the old reliables, young hen double reed and the triple split reed old raspy hen, for years. Tried many others through the years. I wish I had all the money I spent on gimmicky mouth calls since the early 80’s. It’s funny, the mouth calls they come out with every year claiming to be the loudest on the market for those windy days. You don’t need to blow em loud. They will hear ya. The problem is, hearing them gobble on windy days especially now that I’m getting old.. haha.


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Same here man.. always resort back to the old reliables, young hen double reed and the triple split reed old raspy hen, for years. Tried many others through the years. I wish I had all the money I spent on gimmicky mouth calls since the early 80’s. It’s funny, the mouth calls they come out with every year claiming to be the loudest on the market for those windy days. You don’t need to blow em loud. They will hear ya. The problem is, hearing them gobble on windy days especially now that I’m getting old.. haha.


Too bad my knees are going, we 2 ole' men could of went and had some fun calling in some ole' "toms"! Have a GREAT season Brian.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> Too bad my knees are going, we 2 ole' men could of went and had some fun calling in some ole' "toms"! Have a GREAT season Brian.


Thanks and anytime man. Let me know. We’ll bring em in to your back yard bud, over ridges, bridges, highways, and byways... Haha!


----------



## Muddy

Copper plated lead has killed a million turkeys or more over the years, I think I’ll stick with it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I did buy into the copper plated 2x4 12g shells in 3” some years back. I just can’t remember if they were rems or WC. Had both #2 and #4 shot in them. Used them for a few years. They patterned pretty good. I think they stopped making them. I’ve been a sucker more than a few times through the years. But I think I would buy those again.


----------



## Muddy

Those were probably the Duplex loads. Just about every cartridge company makes a copper plated turkey load. I like #5’s. I shot copper plated loads for waterfowl before steel was required. The copper plating decreases shot deformation and improves patterning over straight lead, and the price is very reasonable.


----------



## 0utwest

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I did buy into the copper plated 2x4 12g shells in 3” some years back. I just can’t remember if they were rems or WC. Had both #2 and #4 shot in them. Used them for a few years. They patterned pretty good. I think they stopped making them. I’ve been a sucker more than a few times through the years. But I think I would buy those again.


I bought some of these years ago and still have some of the Remington 4x6 shells and killed my first Turkey with the plastic hull shell called ACTIV I think they are nickel shot ? Don't Laugh but I used a Marlin 36 inch barrell bolt action goose gun to get him and still have that gun and lots of the old Activ shells . Maybe all dig the old gun out and try it again with it !


----------



## joekacz

Sorry Fireline ,we sorta hi-jacked your OP.It was a very legitimate question. I did some research on it when a friend of mine told me about it.To be honest I thought the cost out weighed the practicality of it.Also your still going to have to match choke constriction to what gun your using and probably have to elongate or remove the forcing cone.Years back I had a custom barrel made for my Rem.870 with the cone removed and a .640 choke installed,shoots really tight.Shot a lot of birds with it but I also missed some.Point being is that it can cost you some money to still miss. Hey if you think it's worth it then by all means go for it.Your still going to have to pattern it and that can get costly even with the regular loads available. Good Luck.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

0utwest said:


> I bought some of these years ago and still have some of the Remington 4x6 shells and killed my first Turkey with the plastic hull shell called ACTIV I think they are nickel shot ? Don't Laugh but I used a Marlin 36 inch barrell bolt action goose gun to get him and still have that gun and lots of the old Activ shells . Maybe all dig the old gun out and try it again with it !


Yep Outwest, that’s what they were called. Nothing wrong with using a bolt action that will reach out and touch em. About that same time era I turkey hunted with a guy who used a Remington 10g autloader with a long ass barrel on it.


----------



## fireline

joekacz said:


> Sorry Fireline ,we sorta hi-jacked your OP.It was a very legitimate question. I did some research on it when a friend of mine told me about it.To be honest I thought the cost out weighed the practicality of it.Also your still going to have to match choke constriction to what gun your using and probably have to elongate or remove the forcing cone.Years back I had a custom barrel made for my Rem.870 with the cone removed and a .640 choke installed,shoots really tight.Shot a lot of birds with it but I also missed some.Point being is that it can cost you some money to still miss. Hey if you think it's worth it then by all means go for it.Your still going to have to pattern it and that can get costly even with the regular loads available. Good Luck.


I still have 5 boxes of Winchester High Velocity turkey loads, The same stuff I have been shooting for almost 20 years, I pick them up for $8-10 for a box at gun shows. if I can't get a turkey with in 35 yards he deserves to walk off. to me it's not pulling the trigger it's working the bird all the way in. Only thing better is calling one in for somebody that's never gotten a bird.

I was just curious if anybody was shooting them.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

fireline said:


> I still have 5 boxes of Winchester High Velocity turkey loads, The same stuff I have been shooting for almost 20 years, I pick them up for $8-10 for a box at gun shows. if I can't get a turkey with in 35 yards he deserves to walk off. to me it's not pulling the trigger it's working the bird all the way in. Only thing better is calling one in for somebody that's never gotten a bird.
> 
> I was just curious if anybody was shooting them.


I have some also. Oh it’s all about working birds for me also. I’ve had the pleasure of calling birds for quite a few new guys. I called in a Tripple once from probably 300 yrds and had my bil about 10yrds to the left and his buddy about 10 to the right. Them birds were hammering me. They came in not even 20 yrds right in front of me and no shots. I finally spoke up and said you boys gonna shoot those birds or what lol. Those heads went straight up and all 3 birds started puttin and finally they got the shots and two toms. They could not see them right in front of me. I still tease those guys. Good times. I have some serious anxiety goin on right now as I’ve had for yrs the evening before the first day.


----------



## miked913

https://www.cabelas.com/product/FEDERAL-RD-DEGREE-PREMIUM-TURKEY-LOADS/1947898.uts
My wife and I only use 20ga anymore for everything. I have been buying these after the season, or on close out for less than $15 a box. And they are wicked on paper and the real thing.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

miked913 said:


> https://www.cabelas.com/product/FEDERAL-RD-DEGREE-PREMIUM-TURKEY-LOADS/1947898.uts
> My wife and I only use 20ga anymore for everything. I have been buying these after the season, or on close out for less than $15 a box. And they are wicked on paper and the real thing.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


So those have 5,6, and 7 shot in each shell correct?


----------



## miked913

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> So those have 5,6, and 7 shot in each shell correct?


Yes

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek

miked913 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


yep, bought 20boxes of Remington duplex 4-6yrs ago, man that stuff gets her done, seem to shoot(pattern) well out of every gun I shoot..best yet!


----------



## JamesF

I used to know guys that always had to have the latest and most expensive... stuff. I'm a minimalist . Have the same old crap from years ago. The only change in hunting gear, was steel shot. That stuff got crazy expensive, I always loaded my own, but for a while it was only available by the box. Went from $.34 to $13.00. And my old 870 went from 3 chokes to 6 just get a good pattern!? Now my only tungsten is for drop shotting.


----------



## ducknut141

You don't need anything fancy for turkey. An arrow is good enough. I am thinking about 1 1/8 oz 71/2 when i run out the the old Winchester Turkey loads. Most of my shots are under 15 yards.


----------



## Flathead76

No. I won't spend more than a dollar a shell. Walmart has Remington premier 3" 5 shot for 9 dollars a box. Dumps birds to 45 yards. My favorite old 870 turkey gun could double as a canoe paddle if needed. Shoots straight and gets cleaned every 2-3 years to keep it shooting straight. If it starts to rust I just bust out a rattle can of krylon and give it a face lift. Probably could fill the bed of a pick up truck with all the birds that combo has killed. My calls are a Lynch fool proof and a Lynch slate pot call. Both are over 25 years old. You do not need anything fancy to kill a turkey. It's all marketing these days and hunters waste all sorts or money when they listen to it. Killing birds is all about the setup. Knowing the lay of the land will already have the bird in range when they come to take a look. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## miked913

Even at 4 yards you can end up with nothing but a handful of feathers and a broken broadhead. Arrows are $10 ea, broadheads $15 ea. And luminock yep $10 ea. So you can shoot at $35 arrow or a $5 shot shell. It's all supposed to be fun, if something makes you confident use it!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest

miked913 said:


> Even at 4 yards you can end up with nothing but a handful of feathers and a broken broadhead. Arrows are $10 ea, broadheads $15 ea. And luminock yep $10 ea. So you can shoot at $35 arrow or a $5 shot shell. It's all supposed to be fun, if something makes you confident use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snook

That TSS shot is the new “rave” for turkey. #9 shot will hit like #5 shot lead. That’s a whole lot more pellets in a shot shell that carries a lot of down range energy. The downfall is that’s a whole lot of money for 5 shells. It is the “Cadillac” of turkey shot shells IMOP. I’m a huge fan of Hevi-Shot - patterns great in my gun and hits hard. I was fortunate enough to buy about 8 boxes of the Remington Hevi-Shot that come 10 shells per box so I did not “Break the Bank” and will last me a long time. If I was shooting a lead load that Long Beard XR looks to be fantastic. It may be a little too tight at 20yds or less though. All turkey loads will kill. Where the more expensive TSS or Heavyweight or Hevi-Shot type shot shells shine is at longer ranges.


----------



## stormfront

snagless-1 said:


> $12.00 or more a shot?Get back to the basics.Everything is getting ridiculous.Coolers 4-6 hundred dollars,crossbows 2 thousand dollars,fishing reels 5-7 hundred dollars,rods 6-7 hundred. Even boat flares 4 for $40,crank baits 20-30 dollars. I work for a living 40-50 or more hours a week.I think these T.V. shows get everybody hyped up to buy the latest greatest gizmos.I fish with a buddy , uses G-Loomis and $400 reels,I catch just as many if not more fish.Duck hunt with a 25 year old 870,friends have Bennelis,birds die just the same.Maybe its just me but it's not fun having to spend so much money to keep up with the "pro's",who usually do not have to pay for gear. Almost forgot, over $100,000 for a bass boat?Even young kids hunting and fishing turn their nose at squirrel hunting or bluegill fishing,they want a 10 point or 5 pound bass every trip.


The game sure has changed since I started playing back in the 60s. You nailed it with this post, my friend.


----------



## JamesF

I have hunted turkeys for a long time. When the 10 shells per box came out, I just couldn't justify the price. I had been reloading all of my rounds, except for. 22. I would stock up on reloading supplies from some of the major distributors in my area. Most are long gone by now. Used to belong to several gun clubs, and once fired shells were free for the asking. Still have a boat load of supplies. Except for powder and primers. Took my first Elk with Nosler 180gr. Partition hand loads. When steel shot was available only by the box, My friend and I went to a company that had been making lead shot pellets for years. We managed a few tours through our metallurgist at work. It was a lesson in which I learned to be very rewarding. We had access to bags of shot in any size we wanted. This company began to develop steel shot for a couple of well known companies. And again we had what we thought would be an enormous amount of shot. Then the big boys bought them out. I had bought a few boxes of Hevi shot. And back then I was having a hard time with the cost of Tungsten. Ducks and Geese don't wait for you to take their pictures! The recommended size of steel shot was like loading marbles! I couldn't just run it through my mec 650. Had to hand load the the by count. Until I came across a few guys that had it down to almost a science. A single loader was the best way. We pulled our resources together and bought in bulk at a place in PA. Just about similar to drop shot,except the tungsten had to be uniform in size, not like drop shotting weight. The Tower is gone now, but to watch how shot was made, is like wondering how these people came up this stuff is just, thinking way outside the box!


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

I am using the TSS 9 shot and love it. I am putting over 400 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 40 yards. Do I think I need it? Absolutely not. I use to kill 2 birds every year with plain old number 4 lead shot out of a 20 guage. Do I think spending extra money to get more pellets into a birds neck and reduce the likely hood of wounding it is worth it? Yes I do 100%. When it comes to recovering game, the price is invaluable. Btw I agree with many of the above comments. Almost all of my year is over 15 years old. My ammo Is the exception.


----------



## fireline

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> I am using the TSS 9 shot and love it. I am putting over 400 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 40 yards. Do I think I need it? Absolutely not. I use to kill 2 birds every year with plain old number 4 lead shot out of a 20 guage. Do I think spending extra money to get more pellets into a birds neck and reduce the likely hood of wounding it is worth it? Yes I do 100%. When it comes to recovering game, the price is invaluable. Btw I agree with many of the above comments. Almost all of my year is over 15 years old. My ammo Is the exception.




Are you shooting Apex or Federal ammo?


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

fireline said:


> Are you shooting Apex or Federal ammo?


Nitro Ammunition Company handloads


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

Nitro Ammunition Company handloads


----------

